# Neidhart von Reutal ( 1185-1240)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Good night lady and gentelmen, let me introduce you to a classical composer you dont here often , well at least here it's like this, so we have this german sir call Neidhart Von Reutal who is one of the greatest poet song writer of his era, i had to order this out of curiousity, since i love germanic ars antiqua period.So Neidhart is wonderful, so is this cd, whit the ensemble Leones lead by mister Marc Lewon.

I need to know more about him any detail or info wikipedia dosen provide allready, and wiki is limit in therm of knowledge over a classical composer.


I love you guys at TC cheers you wierd friend deprofundis and devotee of classical

p.s i most confess im a space alien lol im an oddity yes i know it first hand have a nice day


----------

